# Shorts or Bibs



## EvilGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been riding for a little while now and my wife has decided she wants to join me. We have bought her a bike and gear but have had difficulty finding her bibs. Do women need woman specific bibs or do they wear the same bibs I wear? She is not a large breasted woman but she is concerned that the placement of the straps may hurt.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

EvilGreg said:


> I have been riding for a little while now and my wife has decided she wants to join me. We have bought her a bike and gear but have had difficulty finding her bibs. Do women need woman specific bibs or do they wear the same bibs I wear? She is not a large breasted woman but she is concerned that the placement of the straps may hurt.


FWIW, every pair of my own bibs my wife has tried was too long in the straps. I'm about 5'10", she's about 5'4". Aside from the issue of the suspenders being too long, she prefers some of the varieties that have a clip or something like that so she can detach the straps when she needs to take a nature break.

In terms of straps, according to her, with a sports bra it doesn't much matter.

Probably the best thing to do is give a few a try. I know she loves her Voler and Giordana bibs, so they may be worth looking into.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

bought these for my wife (I used the men's version and it is top of the line)
You can't go wrong for the price. Return accepted if it does not work


Louis Garneau Mondo Bib Short - Women's from Realcyclist.com

Sizes well and my wife says they are better than shorts and doesn't get in the way. I think they rest a bit to the side but depends on the person.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foto said:


> You're married!?!?!?!? How is that possible!


Reported and welcome to my ignore list.

Keep it on topic, hm?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to use men's shorts before they came out with women's shorts. They worked fine. I use women's shorts now. I prefer bibs.


----------



## Intandem (Mar 29, 2012)

bibs are better than shorts in my book


----------

